# New tricolor pairings



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are a trio of tricolors I'm breeding:

Doe#1










Buck




Doe#2


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very rich colouring,nice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are AMAZING im so jealous like WOW


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

the first one is stunning. That and the second one. Very jealous. <3


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

You wouldn't notice if Doe #1 suddenly went missing would you? --gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I may have to give up my meeces in July when our home is broken up by foreclosure. I don't know what I'm going to do in general at this stage of my life. I'm 61, my husband is disabled and keeps running away, and it's hard to make him understand the practicalities, so my sone and I may have to go it on our own. I'm really upset right now because HE got out of the car to use a restroom and wouldn't come back, and I don't know where he is.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that. That must be a very tough situation to be in. If I didn't live an ocean away, I would have helped you with your meeces  x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some of the young does from these pairings. They are about 8 weeks old.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Awww, they are adorable! <3


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look great,hope you manage to hang on to some for the future.


----------

